# Purina One Sensitive Skin vs Purina Pro Plan Sensitive formula



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi! I've been researching Purina One's Sensitive Skin formula vs Purina Pro Plan's Sensitive Skin and Stomach and the ingredients looks virtually the same with the exception that Purina One has corn gluten meal and Purina Pro Plan doesn't. I've listed the ingredients below. Does one look better than the other...?

Thanks!

Purina One Sensitive Ingredients: 
Salmon (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, pearled barley, oat meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (source of salmon oil), animal digest, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 

Purina PRO PLAN Sensitive Ingredients: 
Salmon, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), salmon meal (natural source of glucosamine), pearled barley, brewers dried yeast, animal digest, salt, potassium chloride, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

A lot of us here like this site: Dog Food Analysis. It provides unbiased reviews of dog food, which can help you make an informed decision about what to feed. I checked, and the Purina One Sensitive got one star out of six, while the Pro Plan Sensitive got two stars out of six. Neither is great. There are a lot of foods in the five and six-star categories that don't cost a whole lot and would be much better.


----------



## puppenyaro07 (Jun 5, 2010)

they both appear to have brewers rice as the true first ingredient.

what is the particular issue for which you are looking at these foods?

there are limited ingredient, single protein foods that would be more meat based (like California Natural, which i doubt costs any more than those two) that are good for allergy issues if its that type of issue.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Neither one is a great food, but the Purina One has corn gluten where the ProPlan does not. A long time ago, before I knew as much about dog food nutrition, I fed Lucy Pro Plan SSS when she had a bout of colitis. She did fine on it, but she didn't eat it for long. Soon after that episode, I started researching and learning about foods. I would not feed it now because I know there are other foods out there I feel are better. Of the two, I would vote for Pro Plan, if I had no other foods to choose from.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> A lot of us here like this site: Dog Food Analysis. It provides unbiased reviews of dog food, which can help you make an informed decision about what to feed. I checked, and the Purina One Sensitive got one star out of six, while the Pro Plan Sensitive got two stars out of six. Neither is great. There are a lot of foods in the five and six-star categories that don't cost a whole lot and would be much better.


Thanks for the feedback! I love dog food analysis. I've actually used a few of the higher end brands (Wellness, C. Natural, Fromm) to little success due to my pup's sensitive digestion issues. But I am also looking at the Blue Basics limited ingredient formula and may consider revisiting C. Natural.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi StellaLuciDesi: Great to hear from you again! I know Purina isn't considered high end but I'll try just about anything at this point because the higher end foods aren't working for Tuffy and I have read some decent reviews on the Purina One Sensitive Systems where dog owners like myself have tried all the holistic brands and the only thign that helped with the chronic diarrhea is Purina.

Puppenyaro07: My pup's issues is soft stool and chronic diarrhea. It is fine sometimes but then the diarrehea always seems to come back. I'm worried I may be dealing with IBS because the littlest thing can cause my dog to have loose stools for days... My other options are to consider grain free or RAW but my dh isn't gungho on the whole RAW thing. Right now I'm just researching foods but may have to have some tests done at the vet to rule out any serious gastro issues... Thanks for the post!


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I see you have a Bulldog (who is a cutie, BTW!) and I'm assuming this thread is for him. Well, I also have a Bulldog (named Tank) who I have had massive food issues with. He also would get explosive diarrhea five-six times per day periodically, and my vet told me it's colitis. The food I give him now is Innova EVO Herring and Salmon (dry). I have not had any allergy/stool problems yet. Unfortunately I will have to switch due to Innova being bought out by Proctor and Gamble. I have tried ALL foods...Wellness, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Merrick, Flint River Ranch (which is what I feed my Japanese Chin but it irritates my Bulldog), Natural Balance, Solid Gold...seriously, I have been through the ringer with this dog and his food. I find that foods with a lot of fish have been better for him, and foods with NO grains have been great. I am thinking of trying him on Wellness CORE next. I think it could be a success.

Good luck!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

TheChinClique said:


> I see you have a Bulldog (who is a cutie, BTW!) and I'm assuming this thread is for him. Well, I also have a Bulldog (named Tank) who I have had massive food issues with. He also would get explosive diarrhea five-six times per day periodically, and my vet told me it's colitis. The food I give him now is Innova EVO Herring and Salmon (dry). I have not had any allergy/stool problems yet. Unfortunately I will have to switch due to Innova being bought out by Proctor and Gamble. I have tried ALL foods...Wellness, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Merrick, Flint River Ranch (which is what I feed my Japanese Chin but it irritates my Bulldog), Natural Balance, Solid Gold...seriously, I have been through the ringer with this dog and his food. I find that foods with a lot of fish have been better for him, and foods with NO grains have been great. I am thinking of trying him on Wellness CORE next. I think it could be a success.
> 
> Good luck!


I too, really love EVO Herring & Salmon. My pup did really well on it, compared to EVO Red Meat, Orijen, Cali Natural, Innova, etc. I switched him onto Wellness CORE Original a couple of weeks ago and he's doing even better on it! I highly recommend CORE. I won't feed EVO anymore, but CORE will definitely stay in my rotation.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

TheChinClique: Thanks for sharing your story and for your kind words about Tuffy. Yes, the post is about him! Thanks so much for the post....Although I"m sorry to hear you've been through the wringer with Tank, it's comforting to know it's just not my bulldog! Seriously, I belong to the bdw forum and clearly tummy and skin issues go hand in hand with these adorable, wrinkly dogs! 

I actually tried Wellness Large breed formula and Tuffy had very soft stools. A lot of reviews I read had people complaining of soft stools on that food. But maybe tje grain free Wellness Core will work out better for you? Another one I"m considering is the Blue Basics Simple Salmon formula. Through the process of elimination I think chicken doesn't agree with Tuffy. I had high hopes for the Fromm salmon a la vegetable formula but it gave Tuffy the runs. Like you said, it's unending... At this point, I'm willing to try just about anything to get rid of the explosive poop! Let me know how your next dog food works out for you...

How old was Tank when you went grain free? Do you think 7 months is old enough to go grain free? As for Innova, is it no longer being offered now that it's bought out by p&g? I have heard some talk about the p&g buyout and was curious. 


I love your signature pic and would love to see more pictures of Tank!!
Here are a few more of my big guy....

Good luck! [/QUOTE]


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Lucidity,

Thanks for the recommendation on Wellness Core!! How come you're stopping Evo if it worked so well for you?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh, because P&G has taken over Natura, the company which makes EVO, Innova, Cali Natural, Healthwise, etc. I don't trust P&G to make anything that I'm going to feed my pets.  It's such a shame. I love EVO, as does Cadence. 

Now I've decided I'm only going to feed Orijen, Acana, Wellness CORE and maybe TOTW.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for explaining, Lucidity. I don't think you are alone in this!! I hope you find the right replacement food. I'm also not happy with P&G because they pulled the plug on my soap opera!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have dealt with unending soft stool and diarrhea with Iorek, my sammy. The ONLY thing that has worked is a raw diet, prey model. He doesn't get any grains or veggies/fruit <--only this for treats occasionally.

If you could convince your SO to think about it some more it might really help Tuffy.

I have tried EVERY food but I will not feed the foods you have listed. I feel that raw is the right way to go for my boy.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I have no idea, I just wanted to say that Tuffy is adorable! How much does a bulldog weigh?


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Ioerek's Mom: Thanks for the post! Glad you found the answer for Iorek Do you make your own raw or use the prepackaged kind? If I could find one that is premade I might be able to convince my hubby. My only concern is that I don't want Tuffy to lose weight and I heard dogs on Raw do drop some lbs. Did Iorek's weight stay the same after you switched to RAW.

Angel's Mom: Thanks for the compliment. Tuffy weights about 44 lbs but he's still a growing pup (7 months old.) Most adult bulldogs range from 50-65 lbs but you have to be careful not to let them get overweight because of joint issues. Is Angel a cocker? She's so cute. I used to have a buff and white American Cocker!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Iorek did not lose weight on raw, he finally gained weight! He was always underweight. I think it is because he never did well on kibble. He is FINALLY up to 58 lb 

I buy and package my own meat for the boys. It really isn't that hard as long as you follow the rules  

I don't know much about prepackaged stuff but maybe your local store carries some locally made food? How about a butcher? Sometimes they will grind food there?

I really do hope that you find a solution soon. I know how hard it is to deal with a poor pup with a runny bum!


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Thank you! Yes, Angel's an American cocker. She's the second one I've had. I had a red American cocker, and my sister had a buff one.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

I loved my cocker to death and she had an iron stomach but she was constantly getting into our garbage, stealing people food and was so naughty! Is yours better behaved?!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

kimrisa said:


> TheChinClique: Thanks for sharing your story and for your kind words about Tuffy. Yes, the post is about him! Thanks so much for the post....Although I"m sorry to hear you've been through the wringer with Tank, it's comforting to know it's just not my bulldog! Seriously, I belong to the bdw forum and clearly tummy and skin issues go hand in hand with these adorable, wrinkly dogs!
> 
> I actually tried Wellness Large breed formula and Tuffy had very soft stools. A lot of reviews I read had people complaining of soft stools on that food. But maybe tje grain free Wellness Core will work out better for you? Another one I"m considering is the Blue Basics Simple Salmon formula. Through the process of elimination I think chicken doesn't agree with Tuffy. I had high hopes for the Fromm salmon a la vegetable formula but it gave Tuffy the runs. Like you said, it's unending... At this point, I'm willing to try just about anything to get rid of the explosive poop! Let me know how your next dog food works out for you...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WOW! Tuffy grew up fast!!! He's handsome 
Auz never got colitis (thank God!) but he did have some pretty severe diarrhea which, over time, caused him to lose a lot of weight (his littermate brother weighed just shy of 100 pounds and Auz weighed 68). His food sensitivites were off the charts, and he was intolerant to a lot of ingredients. Believe me, I tried every single food I could find. I even fed him some cheap bargain-basement-brand food thinking maybe it was "premium" stuff that didn't agree with him. Grains, no grains, cooked, canned, RAW, nothing agreed with him. We put him on a LID when we found out what his triggers were (Wellness has some great LID's), along with enzymes which he still gets today. Having a dog with chronic diarrhea is a pain in the butt (no pun intended ) I hope you can find something to help Tuffy. Has your vet mentioned doing an elimination diet?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> Iorek did not lose weight on raw, he finally gained weight! He was always underweight. I think it is because he never did well on kibble. He is FINALLY up to 58 lb
> 
> I buy and package my own meat for the boys. It really isn't that hard as long as you follow the rules
> 
> ...


I think people in this area are afraid of bones..every single store I went to today looking for bones acted like I was nuts for wanting soup bones. Do pepole MAKE soup anymore?  Even the chicken and steaks were all boneless and skinless. Sheesh! (My pet store is out of their recreational real bones; won't get any in for another week or two.) 
I'm going to ask the buffalo farmer down the road if he would be able to save me some rec bones from his next butcherings...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I called the grocery stores to see if they sold chicken backs or could get them in but the butcher there said that they don't get those sorts of things anymore since people don't cook like they used to. This was back when I was starting Iorek on raw. I have yet to come across a soup bone at the grocery store. I don't even know what one looks like! There are no butchers here to check with. People really prefer convenience foods now, no more home cooking.  That makes it harder to find the things we need.

I hope that you can get some bones soon. The buffalo farmer is a great place to check! I wish that I had that option too  There are no buffalo in Newfoundland. Just lots of moose and no one farms them


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the post! Glad to hear you found the right formula to work for Auz. I was looking at the Wellness Simple salmon formula as a possibility. If you can recommend one of Wellness's LID diet's to me it would be much appreciated. 68 lbs sounds like a good bully weight. I don't think 100 lbs is desirable for a bulldog because of joint and breathis issues so he's probably in better health than his littermate!! I am a bit concerned about Tuffy not gaining as much weight as he should because of the loose stool. He's only 44 lbs. The problem is every time I try to add more calories or increase his serving size he gets the runs so I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that he'll never be a really burly bully. But he is nice and solid and the vet is happy with his weight. He hasn't suggested an elimination diet. He feels that soft, formed poop is okay...as long as it's not diarrhea! But it may very well come to an elimination diet. Right now I'm going with the "bargain basement" grocery store food (Purina) because his body reacts better to it than the premium foods but this is not a long term plan. I think grain free is probably the way to go next. The problem with a lot of the grain free or limited diet foods is that they are pretty low in calories and fat and I really want a high caloric food with a good fat percentage since he's still a growing pup! 

I may try The Perfect Form by Honest Kitchen as a supplement to see if it helps firm hiup. He's very unpredicatable. At some point in the day his point is pretty firm and others it is really soft. Sometimes I think it is IBS because if he hears a loud noise outside it freaks him out and he has runny poo. So perhaps some of it is stress related!


----------



## deepakudasi012 (5 mo ago)

kimrisa said:


> Hi! I've been researching Purina One's Sensitive Skin formula vs Purina Pro Plan's Sensitive Skin and Stomach and the ingredients looks virtually the same with the exception that Purina One has corn gluten meal and Purina Pro Plan doesn't. I've listed the ingredients below. Does one look better than the other...?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...





kimrisa said:


> Hi! I've been researching Purina One's Sensitive Skin formula vs Purina Pro Plan's Sensitive Skin and Stomach and the ingredients looks virtually the same with the exception that Purina One has corn gluten meal and Purina Pro Plan doesn't. I've listed the ingredients below. Does one look better than the other...?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hello you are right I also experienced the same when I was going through the ingredients list. As I always prefer products the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach is really good there is no gluten in it. I also ordered few days back but still my order to come.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

12 year old thread, so I am closing it.


----------

